# failed experiment



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

trying to come up with a new appetizer. took some squid rings and wrapped em around a oyster. some with 2 rings and some with one. dipped 1/2 in egg wash before dredging in flour and 1/2 in zing zang. total waste of time. the oyster over powered the squid, couldn't taste it at all. luckily i did some bacon wrapped oysters too. fried some flounder and made corn fritters. my Dr. is gunna s***!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounded like a good try. Don't tell the doc! 

Always seemed to me with fresh squid (little guys) butter and salt was it. Had to be fresh tho, if frozen, add some garlic, guess it was freezer burn I was trying to cover?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I need to eat with you. I don't ever get any fried seafood.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet that they weren't bad at all ! So it couldn't have been a failure.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> I bet that they weren't bad at all ! So it couldn't have been a failure.


well, i ate em, so i guess you're right. won't do it again though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Squid yes, oysters NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

two of my faves; oh yeah BACON!!!
thanks for sharing.


----------

